# Is Screen Printing The Best Way To Print Label On A T-Shirt?



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Is screen printing the best way to print a label on the back of a tagless T-Shirt? Is there a better less expensive alternative to get the label printed on T-Shirts? Any tips or info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

it's not the best way... but if you are already screen printing.... it's the "sure way"..... (or pad printing)

there's transfers (vinyl cut and transfer paper).... but the keywords are "It all Depends"...there are too many variables to consider.


----------



## YOALink (Jul 18, 2013)

I prefer transfers for labels (Easier to align correctly). Obviously the costs for the transfers will depend on the complexity of your label, but you can get great deals online for a good transfer.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, What about DTG? Does that work good for labels?


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

You should just use vinyl paper or transfer paper. For me it's cheaper than screen printing and easier to apply


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

1Koolaid5 said:


> You should just use vinyl paper or transfer paper. For me it's cheaper than screen printing and easier to apply


I tried that with transfer paper, but the ink runs if it is not dried immediately when the washer is done. I did it on a white shirt and it bleed through. I was testing different ways of relabeling.

I was using the regular transfer paper that you can buy in the stores. Is there a better transfer paper where the ink won't run?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dtg hard to get presented to print head.
We did sp.
Now we do pad printer.
Depends on ur qty really.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes you can get better transfers. Try SeSepecialty.com lowest price I've seen.

You need something other then an Iron to cure the transfers. Do you have a Heat Press?


----------



## BCP (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely would agree screen printed transfers with a heat press gave us the best result. Takes some trial and error (as does everything in this line of work) to get the cure temperature and whatnot right, but the final result was really nice. Couldn't feel the print at all, could barely see it through the back of the shirt at all. Got my supplies from techsupportsps.com 90/10 transfers and plastisol.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

selanac said:


> Yes you can get better transfers. Try SeSepecialty.com lowest price I've seen.
> 
> You need something other then an Iron to cure the transfers. Do you have a Heat Press?


No iron press. I will have to give that a shot. Thanks much.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

selanac said:


> Yes you can get better transfers. Try SeSepecialty.com lowest price I've seen.
> 
> You need something other then an Iron to cure the transfers. Do you have a Heat Press?


Couldn't find that on internet. "SeSepecialty.com"


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

hi rocco, we use eco solvent transfers and silhouette cameo vinyl for our neck labels, both look good, have a soft hand and are cheap to produce


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

strike3sports said:


> Thanks, What about DTG? Does that work good for labels?


We never suggest DTG printing neck tags, even if using a pocket pallet to do so. Main reason is the possibly of a head strike and ROI is not worth the price points of this type of print. We switch all of our in house tagging at our DTG location to heat transfer plastisol labels that we hold on location for customers. We can apply them quickly and use the DTG machines to run other standard location jobs.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Oops! That should have read: SeSpecialty.com SE stands for South East.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I make mines out of heat transfer vinyl. There very very thin and you can't feel them. Also they have a sticky carrier that sticks to the shirt so you can line it up right. I dedicate a 24x5 roll of black vinyl to my labels. I got about 500 labels all ready and still have about 3 1/2 yards left. I use a vinyl cutter and heat press. But you could use a iron.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Also the vinyl will out last the shirt. Where as ink will crack and peel


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe in the old days. Ink last pretty long. 

If you put it on with a high mesh and cure it properly it'll last awhile.


----------

